# Update: AO3 Trans to 11" Warp Motor



## FB Performance Trans (Dec 14, 2010)

*UPDATE:* We recently completed the retrofit of the AO3 transmission to the Net Gain Warp 11” DC Motor. 
http://www.fbperformance.com/viewtrans.asp?TransmissionID=101
We were able to use all of the same Adapter components that we’ve been using for the 9” Warp motor. (See photos attached to the opening post). This is because the larger motor uses a face plate which is very similar in design and the output shaft has the same diameter.

This EV conversion is going to be used in a 1987 GM Panel truck with an estimated weight of 10,000lbs. For that reason we used the Low gear Planetary Set with a 2.84 first gear ratio. This ratio in combination with the 4.11 rear axle ratio and the high torque at low motor rpm will provide the desired movement of this vehicle at low speed.

As soon as we get some installation photos I’ll add them to this thread.


----------



## BDS65 (May 15, 2011)

I'm new to EV. Transmissions are one of my biggest questions in the EV field. I haven't seen anything about CONSTANT VELOCITY trannys, like the kind used in some Honda vehicles or even snowmobiles. Any thoughts?


----------



## FB Performance Trans (Dec 14, 2010)

We haven’t heard of anyone using that type of transmission for an EV conversion. Perhaps that’s because they’re meant for lighter duty applications. They might not be durable enough to handle the higher bottom torque that many of these electric motors produce. That in combination with the typical over all weight of a normal EV might compromise its use for these applications.


----------



## avery2retire (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm new to the site and I would like to know if anyone is associated with LIONEV or Ken Curry


----------

